# $500 tip



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Too bad it was just a dream


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Too bad it was just a dream


Too bad you're not thatridesharegirl or DamseLinDistresS or it would not have been a dream.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Too bad you're not thatridesharegirl or DamseLinDistresS or it would not have been a dream.


Too bad it wasn't me, because it would have been a wet dream!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Too bad it wasn't me, because it would have been a wet dream!


Ewwwwww!
Geez, just had breakfast



Ribak said:


> Too bad it was just a dream


Well my friend, if anyone has such a Unicorn deservedly coming to them, it certainly is you!


----------

